# European Indoor Tournament - Nîmes Archery



## Taubert (Oct 22, 2009)

Dear all,

Since few days, Nimes Archery Club new website is online, you will find on it all the informations about European Tournament, and some stuff concerning Nimes Archery Club.

So feel free to visit, and leave us your comments : Arc Club de Nimes Official website

We are also on facebook and twitter :
Nimes Archery on Facebook

Nîmes Archery on Twitter


----------



## Taubert (Oct 22, 2009)

*Latest News*

European Tournament – General Informations

This year, Nimes European Tournament, in order to welcome you in even better conditions, will make some improvements. Thus, it will remain as the greatest archery meeting in Europe and all over the world.

Tournament:

-	Prize Money :

o	Principal Tournament : Total prize money (1st to 32nd) will be increased by € 2.500 in each open category (RM, RW, CW, CM).

o	Secondary Tournament : More chances to win, groupes will be reduced to 64 archers (90 before), for 50% of winners more.

-	Youth Tournament :

Nîmes European Tournament will follow FITA rules, and will open Junior Compound tournament, categories will be as follow : 

o	Recurve

Junior men and women (Born in 1991/92/93)
Cadet men and women (Born in 1994/95/96…)

o	Compound

Junior men and women (Born in 1991/92/93…)

For all junior and senior tournaments, we will not shoot bronze medal match, both archers defeated in semi-final will receive 3rd place prize. Moreover, all matchs will follow sets format.

Archery Trade Show:

The show, one of the most important in Europe, will extend its opening hours, so you may have more time to see and ask your questions to the biggests bow makers and other compaines in the world

Friday 21st : from 3:00 pm to 8:30 pm
Saturday 22nd : from 9:00 am to 8:00 pm
Sunday 23st : from 9:00 am to 1:00 pm


To maintain organisation level, very high prize money for everyone, and improve our services, we will be forced to increase indvidual registration price, around other competitions such as Face2Face or Arizona Cup.

Regitration will begin on September, 15th, 2010

All rules, new program and prize money will be online on July, 20th, 2010


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Will this be a dual tournament with Vegas again?


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

archerymom2 said:


> Will this be a dual tournament with Vegas again?


Dedicated information is available under the "European Tournament" tab on the Arc Club de Nimes web site.


----------



## Taubert (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, Indoor World Archery Challenge will continue this year.

Rules will be available soon.


----------



## Taubert (Oct 22, 2009)

Dear all,

The registration started today, you can find the registration form on our website

And the online registration will be available soon.
Moreover, you can find on the website all the necessary informations for your travel, such as shuttle schedule from Nimes Train station, Air France agreement on airfares, etc...

We hope to see you soon in Nîmes

Thomas


----------



## Taubert (Oct 22, 2009)

Online registration is now available


----------



## Taubert (Oct 22, 2009)

Dear All,

We would like to introduce New features for 2011 Tournament :

- A leaflet with partner restaurants, proposing some discounts for archers
- Final day, on Sunday 23rd will be on live streaming on our websiteAfficher la suite


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

Taubert said:


> - Final day, on Sunday 23rd will be on live streaming on our website


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Awesome news, thanks Thomas!


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Do you know if the Indoor World Archery Challenge will have Junior and Cadet divisions?


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

Looking at my copy of the Vegas shoot entry book, it only shows men and women, compound and recurve, just like World Cup events.


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks like a good American contigent is going, go USA!!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Registered archers:

http://www.arcclubdenimes.com/resulttournoi/11/inscrits.pdf

I have counded around 17 1400+ Compound shooters in the list, may be more. 
For compounda archers, it will a much more severe tournament thaa a World Indoor Championship (or may be even harder than LV)


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Results from qualification group1 are already on line at:

http://www.arcclubdenimes.com/resulttournoi/11/qualifs11.pdf

For reference, espectation for compound men is minimum 586 to enter the 16th of finals tomorrow evening at the end of the 4 groups of qualification


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks for posting the first results Vittorio, 
Do you know how many groups there will be? 
I thought there are 1100 archers in the tournament so hoping to see more results....thx


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Crispen Duenas from Canada against Braddy Ellison for the finals


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Brady and Crispen shooting for Gold - Should be a great match
Braden G vs. Chris W for Gold in Mens Compound
Logan W going for Bronze in Mens Compound
Go Team USA

Finals should be live streaming at www.arcclubdenimes.com

Julie


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

Got to watch Braden win. There was an error in the ranking thats been corrected. Elzinga was the silver winner.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats to Brady and Braden. USA's 2011 Nimes European Archery Tournament Champions! Vegas here we come!


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

azarcherymom said:


> Vegas here we come!


With, I hope, some live streaming!


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Anyone have a link to pictures?


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

[redacted], professional photographer, uploaded this photo animation today.

The streaming of the finals is still available at the ACDN website.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Dean Alberga photos

http://dutchtarget.smugmug.com/MISCELLANEOUS/2011-NIMES-Indoor/15587393_S9yxg#1167864943_eRdWQ


----------

